# Variablen ausserhalb der session ?



## bygones (15. Jun 2007)

ich steh grad aufm schlauch...

ich will eine Instanz / Variable innerhalb einer JSP Anwendung fuer alle Sessions zugaenglich machen, also so dass nicht jede session seine eigene Instanz rumschleppt und einfach per xzy.get.... diese auch bekommen.

Mir ist nur n Singleton eingefallen - gibts auch andere moeglichkeit ?

Danke *verwirrt*


----------



## shadow (15. Jun 2007)

Es gibt einen scope application (Klasse: ServletContext).


```
application.setAttribute("zahl", new Integer(1));
```


----------



## bygones (15. Jun 2007)

danke dir ... logisch....


----------

